# Peppermint Burps Several Hours Later?



## WonkyColon (Apr 22, 2010)

This is weird. My peppermint/fennel/ginger oil seems to help me a lot.But about 6 hours after taking it, I start having tasty little peppermint burps with mild reflux. It's not severe enough that it troubles me, but it's really strange. Why would I start burping it so long after taking it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure about timing, but peppermint can increase reflux. This is a well-known side effect. It relaxes smooth muscle and it doesn't know to avoid the muscles in that sphincter that keeps the stomach contents where it belongs.Sometimes odors can go through the body and get into the lungs so you can outgas from there and if you are swallowing any of your own breath (as most belched gas is from swallowed air) that could be part of it, I would guess.


----------

